# Abu Garcia Fantasista Red



## Koederwahnsinn (17. Oktober 2007)

*Abu Garcia Fantasista Red Spin ist ab sofort Lieferbar !!!
und wird inklusive robustem Cordura Transport Rohr geliefert !!!





 Wie immer ab 75 Euro Versandkosten frei (bei Nachnahme Versand fallen immer 6,95 Euro an)

Hier gehts zum Shop >Hier klicken<:m






*


----------

